# Niek, Got some questions about oss.........updated

## FINITE

Ok, I got it installed and it seems to have done what its supposed to do but I still have no sound. Not sure what the deal is. I did remove all of the alsa stuff and recompiled my kernel so that it did not have sound support at all, did that because when I tried to isntall oss it gave me an error about this and told me I needed to recompile. So If you have any ideas as to why I still have no sound pleas get back to me on this. I did fallow all the instructions, only thing I havnt done is to add sound on to the default run level (just typing sound on in term which works as well, sound off too). thanx.Last edited by FINITE on Tue May 21, 2002 3:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## FINITE

Here is the error log from oss:

$1 PCI interrupt not allocated by BIOS

BIOS had not allocated an IRQ for one or more PCI sound device. This

means that PnP support was not enabled in BIOS setup.

This problem can be fixed in BIOS setup. Unfortunately

the exact procedure depends on BIOS version. On most systems this can be done

by setting the "PnP compatible OS" option to NO/OFF/DISABLED on the

PCI/PnP setup screen. On some other systems this can be done by setting

the "Plug & Play OS" option to "NO" in the Boot setup screen.

$2 AC97 codec/mixer chip is not responding.

The AC97 codec chip of one or more soundcard is inactive. This can usually

be fixed by turning off Power Management in BIOS setup.

$3 Interrupt storm was detected on IRQ%d.

OSS couldn't clear interrupt for a device. Usually this means that

there is some other device sharing the same interrupt (IRQ%d). This other

device is malfunctioning and keeps its interrupt line driven infinitely.

OSS has disconnected itself from IRQ%d which means that the sound

device doesn't work properly. Please resolve the IRQ conflict or

remove the offending device from the system. In some cases this can be

done by disabling the device in BIOS setup.

$4 Kernel compiled with support for >1G of RAM.

OSS is compiled for kernels with 1G physical memory limit. Your system

seems to be compiled with support for bigger memory. It would be too

dangerous to run OSS under kernel with different memory limit. For this

reason OSS or parts of it have been disabled in your system.

You need to recompile your kernel with the standard 1G memory limit.

Memory size can be set on the "Processor type and features" screen of

kernel's configurator (make menuconfig). Set the memory size to

1G or set the "High Memory Support" setting to off.

I do not have pnp os activated in the bios. As for the section saying the chip is inactive that is bs it works fine in windows. As for the irq conflict it is not sharing an irq with anyother device in the system and is on irq9. Now for the kernel error I have not checked on wether or not the kernel is compiled with the standard 1gig limit but I know I did not do anything with the highmem option just left it blank. Hope this helps with you helping me if you can. Thanx. And power management is disabled.

----------

## Niek

Do I understand it right that you cannot install OSS, or do you get these error when OSS try to initialise your sound card?

Are you realy sure you don't have sound compiled into your kernel? Please post the output of 'lsmod', perhaps the module soundcore is loaded? If that is true, type 'rmmod soundcore' to unload the module.

The VIA software team is currently working on a dirver for the VIA8233A  soundcard, but it seems that they want to release the dirver closed source, so only distro's like RedHat and SuSE are supported  :Sad:  Look here for more info: http://forums.viaarena.com/messageview.cfm?catid=28&threadid=13756

Hope this helps  :Smile: 

Niek.

----------

## Niek

You can also try to download and install the new OSS 3.9.6e, I noticed the following in the ChangeLog:

Support for VIA VT8233A based motherboard onboard audio added

Strange, sound was working very well for me in version 3.9.6d  :Question: 

----------

## Guest

I do have the latest version of oss, the one wit the "e". I found that there is an osstest exe. in the /usr/lib/oss dir and when I run that test I do have sound from both speakers. If I try and play sound by any other method it does not work. The only thing that I can think of that would cause this is that XMMS or Noatun do not see that they need to be using oss for some reason. I could not find an option to point noatun to oss but in xmms I did and it already was. As for the error log that I posted I think that was left over from the install or something and I still had some alsa stuff that I had not found yet to get rid of. I deleted that file and another one has not been created. So, here is where I stand with OSS so far. Any ideas?

----------

## FINITE

That was me if it wasn't obvious  :Very Happy:  and when I said,"I deleted THAT file", I was talking about the error log file and it did not regenerate. I put in a request for support with the oss people but I doubt they will get back to me since I am using the eval version of the software. This problem HAS to be that xmms and noatun are not enteracting with the oss stuff the way they need to. If I use "play" from oss to play a wav file it works fine. Its as iff oss has secluded its self from everything so that no other program can use it.

----------

## Niek

I think the problem is that you are using KDE, and the KDE soundserver (arts) is started. Disable arts in the Control Center -> Sound -> Sound server. If arts is disabled, I think you can use xmms and naotun.

Bye, Niek.

----------

